# Vehicle info into aftermarket head unit?



## cvillechopper (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm getting ready to upgrade the radio in my E83. Found a Scosche dash kit to relocate the HVAC controls and fit a double din in. I'd really like to get a unit with vehicle information display. Found plenty with iData connectivity but it doesn't look like that works with BMW. 

Is there any aftermarket solution which would maybe plug into the ODBC and allow the radio to display some vehicle information? I know it's know crucial but it would be nice to have. Would really make the E83 feel much more current.

Thanks
James


----------



## 328luxline (Jul 13, 2017)

Which factory radio do you have? Do you have the BMW Business Navigation System with the color display at the top of the dash, or do you have the BMW Business CD radio with no display at the top of the dash? As far as I know, only the nav system is able to display vehicle information. With the non-nav radio, I believe all vehicle information displays in the gauge cluster display. They *do* make wireless OBD devices that connect with your iOS or Android phone, and with an Apple CarPlay or Android Auto head unit, you *might* be able to get those apps to display on the head unit (not factory warning messages or anything, but performance gauges). Anything aftermarket will be an upgrade over the factory head unit, as the factory head unit is pretty antiquated, and doesn't have full Bluetooth (only for phone calls), and doesn't really have any enhanced features. Upgrading the factory amp might be a good idea as well, as it will make the factory speakers sound better. 

-Vince


----------

